# Sublimation Ink Running?



## AGELLC (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

We are sublimating on A4 brand shirts for the first time and are experiencing some running/bleeding of the inks. See the attached picture for an image. The image isn't bleeding through, but rather bleeding down. Has anyone experienced this and if so, how do have you fixed it? What temperature and pressure settings do you typically use for A4s?

Thank you!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

AGELLC said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are sublimating on A4 brand shirts for the first time and are experiencing some running/bleeding of the inks. See the attached picture for an image. The image isn't bleeding through, but rather bleeding down. Has anyone experienced this and if so, how do have you fixed it? What temperature and pressure settings do you typically use for A4s?
> 
> Thank you!


Need more info. What printer and inks are you using? Graphics editor?


----------



## AGELLC (Feb 21, 2014)

Corel Draw X5 for graphics, dyetrans sublimation paper, a Ricoh GX 7000 printer and Sublijet GX5050n/7000 ink.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

AGELLC said:


> Corel Draw X5 for graphics, dyetrans sublimation paper, a Ricoh GX 7000 printer and Sublijet GX5050n/7000 ink.


Check the sublimation paper ... Are you printing on the correct side?

I'm an Epson person so I'll defer to others using the Ricoh, but they would have needed you printer, ink, and graphic app information as well.

This sounds like a Conde setup as you didn't mention having Power Driver and you are using "DyeTrans" paper?


----------



## AGELLC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep! Definitely a Conde setup. I think she is printing on the correct side. She is currently pressing a job with no issues, but she is using a vapor brand shirt.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

AGELLC said:


> Yep! Definitely a Conde setup. I think she is printing on the correct side. She is currently pressing a job with no issues, but she is using a vapor brand shirt.


Perhaps the garment is moving/shrinking during press, we call this defect in the pressing "ghosting".

Desktop users don't get that good tacky paper like the large format folks do that helps against that. 

Conde has a spray but is a bit expensive. You can check the posts here for other brands of 'spray stick" from local hobby stores and other techniques to hold the garment still while pressing.

You can also make sure that you lift/release the press up more slowly, sometimes that helps as the lifting action moves the garment and/or paper.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

AGELLC said:


> Yep! Definitely a Conde setup. I think she is printing on the correct side. She is currently pressing a job with no issues, but she is using a vapor brand shirt.


I forgot to ask an obvious question I should have asked to you ... is the printed transfer paper showing any artifact like that? If not it's very likely ghosting.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I'd run some tests, press on something else with that image, (some other shirt) and turn the garment upside down (is it still darker the lower end?) if its not it'll be the press, if it is it's the image.


----------



## AGELLC (Feb 21, 2014)

There is no artifact on the print prior to pressing.

Dekzion--what is funny is that she pressed the same image on the same shirt in two locations. On one image, the top part was running. On the other image, the bottom part (which is what the picture I uploaded was) was running. Odd!


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Sounds like the fabric is shrinking during pressings.

Try a quick pre-press before doing the sublimation.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Definitely looks like ghosting. Slowly open the press (no need to rush it), slowly remove the scratch (protective) paper, grab the transfer paper by the opposite corners and lift straight up.

Also, if you're not using a driver to control the ink laydown, you may be saturating the paper and more than needed ink is being laid down. I doubt it because I've purposely saturated a print with no driver one time and it still came out fine but everyone is different.

Lastly, is your pressure. If you are crushing it with a saturated print, the ink may spread while pressing as well as when lifting the paper after pressing. Light pressure it needed.

:Comment on one image running from the top and the other image running from the bottom:

If it's 'bleeding' from the bottom, she may be grabbing the transfer from the top and pulling towards her creating the ghosting.... If it's 'bleeding' from the top, she may be grabbing the transfer from the bottom and pulling away from her.

I doubt it's shrinking with that much bleed... unless it's not 100% polyester, but still.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WalkingZombie said:


> Definitely looks like ghosting. Slowly open the press (no need to rush it), slowly remove the scratch (protective) paper, grab the transfer paper by the opposite corners and lift straight up.
> 
> Also, if you're not using a driver to control the ink laydown, you may be saturating the paper and more than needed ink is being laid down. I doubt it because I've purposely saturated a print with no driver one time and it still came out fine but everyone is different.
> 
> ...


Too much pressure is a good point too, I recall that happening to me before and caused that.


----------



## AGELLC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone! We used the spray adhesive and it appeared to help on our next test print. If we continue to have the issue, we will evaluate the lifting technique and pressure next. You guys are great!


----------

